# Most Kryptonite Locks easily defeatable



## Captaffy (Aug 15, 2002)

Since everyone here is a commuter who probably locks up their bike, it is imperitive that you know about this. I'm just going to link to the thread already in general.
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14771

This is very quickly spreading all over the internet.

I'm sorry I recommended a NY Lock to someone a little while ago.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*Returning mine...*



Captaffy said:


> Since everyone here is a commuter who probably locks up their bike, it is imperitive that you know about this. I'm just going to link to the thread already in general.
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=14771
> 
> This is very quickly spreading all over the internet.
> ...


I am returning mine. I just bought it and haven't had a chance to use it yet... a good thing this came up now. I've read and seen enough of the Bikeforum's thread that I don't need to try it out on mine. 

I believe this thing opened up a can of worm regarding the integrity of many of cyclinderical keyed security locks. It seems all you need is any semi-soft plastic cyclinderical tubing like the Bic ball point pen's that fits tightly over the core of the lock to compromise many of these locks. 

So what is the word from Kryptonite? The Bikeforum thread is on fire, I believe, as I couldn't open the most recent posting pages this afternoon...


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*An article...*

http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2004/09/16/cyclists_bike_locks_easy_prey_for_thieves/


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I'm having a little trouble about all this fuss, and here's why. About a 2 years ago Bicycling Mag had 7 ex-professional (hopefully) thieves attempt to break a bunch of different locks, and they could use anything they wanted to as long as it would be something they would use in the field. And the Krypto U lock was very diffiicult to pick and held up amoung the longest to strong arm tactics. Then one of my LBS's in town had a side business of being a locksmith, they said that the Krypto lock was as secure as a lock can be-though any lock could be picked given a professional with enough time. So unless Krypto admits to the problem I'm going to be skeptical.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Most professional thieves or locksmiths probably never even thought of trying something as simple as a pen for the kryptonite, though. I would be skeptical of the bic trick if the professionals had tried that and it hadn't worked for them, but I doubt they ever did. They probably just tried their standard tools and picks without thinking outside the box. Kryptonite's non-denial is as good as admitting that the trick works. If it didn't work, they would be telling everyone that it is a hoax and that their locks work as they're supposed. If you read the Boston Globe article, though, that is not what they are saying.


----------



## jeremyb (Jun 16, 2004)

this is true, i tried it on my kryptolok and it worked. 

Kryptonite has told a bike shop owner on bikeforums.net that he needs to take all of his kryptonites off of the shelf.

download one of the videos and watch a guy break into his own lock. just go to bikeforums.net

jeremyb


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

Once theives know how to defeat anything, they'll start looking for them even more than before. Since this hit the media, I'm going to bet that every crackhead in North America will be looking for Kryptonite locks now.

A few years ago, a story was going around about how easy it was to break into Camaros and Firebirds by simply prying the plastic panels off the doors. Not a week later, a friend came back to his Firebird and found that some thief had pried off both his door panels, entered the car, and stolen his stereo. A few years before that, it was Corvettes, where somebody found that you could diable the alarm by drilling holes through the fender into the battery, and draining the battery acid. I still occasionally see Corvettes with drill holes in their fenders even today...

If you have a Kryptonite lock, stop using it. It's now worthless.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

froze said:


> I'm having a little trouble about all this fuss, and here's why. About a 2 years ago Bicycling Mag had 7 ex-professional (hopefully) thieves attempt to break a bunch of different locks, and they could use anything they wanted to as long as it would be something they would use in the field. And the Krypto U lock was very diffiicult to pick and held up amoung the longest to strong arm tactics. Then one of my LBS's in town had a side business of being a locksmith, they said that the Krypto lock was as secure as a lock can be-though any lock could be picked given a professional with enough time. So unless Krypto admits to the problem I'm going to be skeptical.


Suit yourself:

http://wired.com/news/mediaplayer/0,2108,64993-64993-krypto_qt_lo,00.html


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

It appears this may be all true. I read a newsreport that supposely said that Krypto is admitting to the the problem. A ball point pin can open a lock like that-who would of thunk.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

froze said:


> It appears this may be all true. I read a newsreport that supposely said that Krypto is admitting to the the problem. A ball point pin can open a lock like that-who would of thunk.


Watch the video


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*ABC TV News Coverage...*



nate said:


> Most professional thieves or locksmiths probably never even thought of trying something as simple as a pen for the kryptonite, though. I would be skeptical of the bic trick if the professionals had tried that and it hadn't worked for them, but I doubt they ever did. They probably just tried their standard tools and picks without thinking outside the box. Kryptonite's non-denial is as good as admitting that the trick works. If it didn't work, they would be telling everyone that it is a hoax and that their locks work as they're supposed. If you read the Boston Globe article, though, that is not what they are saying.


This news just made it to Chicago land local ABC TV news this morning as well...


----------



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

*just did it.*

damn!
i didn't believe it at first either. I just tried it on my KryptoLok. It took more effort than in the video because the barrel of the pen is a bit too small. (apperantly fits the Krypto 2000 right out of the box though). A bit of hammering and stretching the pen however allowed me to comprimise it. Now i have a slightly modified pen that can open the lock in under 30 seconds. 
this sucks.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

Dave_Stohler said:


> If you have a Kryptonite lock, stop using it. It's now worthless.


I guess I agree for the most part, but the only difference between a Kryptonite lock now and two weeks ago are the news reports. They were just as defeatable before all the news report, it is just that everyone knows about it now. I've used the same Kryptonite lock for 18 years and I've never had a bike stolen.

I do agree, though, that I should stop using it and get a new lock. Once I get the new one, I'll try the trick on my old one. Does anyone know how much they've actually changed the locking mechanisms over the years? I'm curious whether mine will be easier or more difficult to defeat due to its age.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

Krypto has responded to bike shops and they are replacing the bar that has the lock. It is certain locks only, bike shops have lists of which can be defeated. Pre 2003 locks are ok. I have this from a bike shop friend but I may have heard some of it wrong so.....


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

lancezneighbor said:


> Krypto has responded to bike shops and they are replacing the bar that has the lock. It is certain locks only, bike shops have lists of which can be defeated. Pre 2003 locks are ok. I have this from a bike shop friend but I may have heard some of it wrong so.....


According to yesterday press release from Krypto, they're replacing locks that are pre 2003. All locks that are less then two years old are going to be replace for free. Owners of locks older then two years will get some sort of upgrade rebate. Krypto is planning to release the details of this replacement/upgrade program this Wed.

Check out their website for more info. www.kryptonite.com.


----------



## Dave_Stohler (Jan 22, 2004)

*Bikeforum thread?? Why even bother reading that trash?*



6was9 said:


> .................... The Bikeforum thread is on fire, I believe, as I couldn't open the most recent posting pages this afternoon...


Gee-how many know-it-alls are offering their dumb solutions on this problem?? I'll bet the moderators had to step in and chide people for calling the Kryptonite locks junk...........


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

I was just in my LBS today, and found out two things.

First, they are running a replacement program to allow customers to exchange Kryptonite locks for OnGuards, because the Kryptonite replacements may not arrive until mid-October.
(http://citybikes.com/site/page.cfm?PageID=167 if anyone is interested.)

Second, though older locks are not as susceptible to this, they apparently still can be defeated with pens sometimes. The manager told me that the newer Kryptonites have less spring tension, which makes them harder to pick conventionally but easier to open with the pen trick. The older locks used more spring tension, which apparently makes them a lot harder to open with a pen. He told me I should test mine out before I buy a new lock. I listened to him, but I really should have just sprung for a new lock. I may go in late to work tomorrow so I can pick one up on the way after the LBS has opened, because I don't really think it's worth risking $1000 bicycle to save the $40-60 a new lock would cost.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Check out the e-bay auction for the MasterLock u-lock*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7102784286&fromMakeTrack=true


----------

